

Amazon Launches DRM-free Music Store - karzeem
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070925-amazon-launches-public-beta-of-mp3-music-store.html

======
chadboyda
Bought an album on there today. Great service! Easy to use, and 256kbps of DRM
free MP3 goodness! Few kinks in the download process, but nothing Amazon can't
fix easily. Highly recommended!

~~~
mynameishere
I tried it and my order failed (after making a normal order just hours before
for something else). I guess they use the default 1-click thing, which I
didn't have set up properly. I can't fathom why it wouldn't just use the
normal checkout process.

I also can't imagine why they make you download an .exe to get full albums.
Dumb.

